# PINKERTON FX bad reviews



## Greasetattoo (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey All,

Happy Thanksgiving

Anyone order anything from this guy?
JOHN PINKERTON

I read a few bad reviews on him?
http://devilwater.deviantart.com/

Let me know.
thanks


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

No,and after reading all that I'd stay very far away!


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

I bought a Zombie Hamster and Sinister Scare Bear from him about 3 years ago. It took 6 months to get to me after I paid him. I was livid. He made it sound like I was going to get it right away. He kept sending me emails that it had been sent (obviously he lied). In the 5th month, I wrote Mezco an email regarding his unprofessionalism as an artist/businessman (he works for Mezco as a side job). Finally, he shipped my stuff. Yeah, 6 months....longest I had ever waited for a toy. I really thought he was going to rip me off.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

There is always someone like that all the time. Back in the early 80,s, I had a problem with a well know person. After a while, I just said enough was enough, and turned him into the State Attorney Generals office, then got results!

At the time, his mother was helping him, and the written exchanges between them, was forwarded to me. I loved this one "Get his stuff to him ASAP, so we can get this jerk off our backs." I did get what I ordered for, and he sent a letter on his letterhead, that he would never except any money from me ever again.

So it might help to contact your Attorney General's Office, if you can't get results, othewise. I even was told from a magazine I could not get a refund, after being taken over by another company. My complaint to AG office, got me a refund check.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Lads...we all work too hard for our money to be ripped off by anyone !
Mcdee


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

if you mailed your payment (as opposed to ppypal, etc.) then the postal inspector in charge of his zip code will be helpful as well. 

ive run into a few guys like this over the years: well-meaning, but highly irresponsible, and far more interested in playing with the next new thing than fulfilling their commitments, which they will continue to do until they are forced to deal with said commitment. they never mean to rip anyone off, and make the deal with the best of intentions. when payment arrives they say "well good, i'll deal with this just as soon as i finish 'fill in interesting thing'." the problem is that theyll get another interesting idea befre finishing that one, and it gets put ahead of the commitment on the list, and so on. pretty soon the guy feels bad about not dealing with his responsibility, so, because its a sore point, it gets pushed even further down the list! its a very self indulgent attitude, which the person excuses in themselves because they are an "artiste". 

the punchline is that because they are well meaning, they really dont get it that they are really being a rip-off artist! (also this attitude means that they are often broke, so they have a tough time issuing refunds.)

im afraid that your going to have to push this one to the limit before you get satisfaction, because its the only way he'll do anything. 

one telling note: the person in question here had the fanciest, most decorative booth at wonderfest. why? it was more interesting working on that than filling orders.

edit: a trip to the clubhouse forum and taking a look at their dealer index might have saved you this trouble, if memory serves, he has a bad rating there, and has had for a long time.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Man that sucks... You give someone the benefit of the doubt and they take your money and run. It's too bad. He's very talented.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I had one mail order dealer, not send my order. No response to letters, so back to AG office. They had no luck, because he had a PO box. They turned the case to the local Postal Inspectors, no luck. The law stated that a phyicial address can not be given out, in you have a PO box. So I lost my money. It was only $20, but in 1980's dollars.


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

Anyone who hadn't updated his website since 2006 has to be suspect...


----------

